# E. Greenwich RI police: Man fires shots at police, kills self



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*By JACK PERRY
projo.com staff writer*

EAST GREENWICH -- A 25-year-old man fired several shots at police officers from a high-powered rifle before shooting and killing himself yesterday, according to local police, who are continuing to investigate the incident today.

Michael Boyajian, of 271 Tillinghast Road, fired at the police officers from the second floor of his home after the police were called there at 4:07 p.m. yesterday for a family disturbance, said East Greenwich Police Det. Lt. Tom Marcello.

Boyajian's father, Harold, was at the end of the driveway waiting when the officers arrived. He told the three or four officers that his son was armed with a high-powered rifle and handgun, according to Marcello.

As they talked, Boyajian came to the window and fired about four shots, Marcello said. 
Nobody was hit, but one shot "actually struck the road between two of the officers," Marcello said.

The police officers, who were about 50 yards away from the house, took cover, but did not return fire, Marcello said.

"During the confusion," Boyajian's mother, Mary, who was still inside the house, then went upstairs and found her son, with an apparently self-inflicted gunshot wound, according to Marcello.

Boyajian was treated at the scene by rescue then taken to the hospital, where he was pronounced dead, according to Marcello. "It does look to be a suicide," he said.

A sister, Melissa, 23, had also been inside, but left the house as the shots were being fired, Marcello said.

Marcello said he believed the incident started over a problem Boyajian had had at work. He said the police had been called to the house before for "domestic-related" issues.

The police were in the process of securing the house, clearing neighbors from their homes and cordoning off the street when the shots were fired. The whole incident lasted about 15 minutes, Marcello said.

After three or four officers initially responded to the call, other East Greenwich officers and North Kingstown officers also responded.

The police have seized the rifle they believe Boyajian used to fire at them, two handguns, pellet guns and some ammunition from the home, according to Marcello. As part of their investigation, the police are trying to confirm which weapon was used and how many rounds were fired.


----------

